# Block Casting Number Question



## jedward1 (Feb 15, 2012)

New to the forum but been into restorations for 20+ years. I am in the process of restoring a 69 GTO that came with a bare engine block (not orig). The casting number is 9790077 (not 9790071) I checked it 3 times. I can't find a reference anywhere for 9790077. Anyone out there have any info? Thanks


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

I can't find a reference for 9790077 anywhere either. 9790071 would be the most common found in 1969. Does the vin stamp on the front (passenger side, down low, next to the edge of the timing cover) match the car? What's the block date code? (4 characters, top rear, next to the distributor hole).

Bear


----------



## rickm (Feb 8, 2012)

jedward1 said:


> New to the forum but been into restorations for 20+ years. I am in the process of restoring a 69 GTO that came with a bare engine block (not orig). The casting number is 9790077 (not 9790071) I checked it 3 times. I can't find a reference anywhere for 9790077. Anyone out there have any info? Thanks


some casting numbers were poorly embossed making it hard to read. production date and block code will narrow it down. sure its not 9790079 making it a 350?


----------



## jedward1 (Feb 15, 2012)

I'll get the other numbers off the block tonight, the casting numbers are very clear (I'll snap a picture as well). Could it be a Canadian casting number? Thanks for the help


----------



## jedward1 (Feb 15, 2012)

It's amazing what detail an iphone captures. In the picture the leg is straighter and the top is slighter shorter. I concur The casting number is 9790071 (funny loooking 1 though). Other numbers stamped on block are as followed 549427 YE. The crank 9773524and the heads are a088 and a048.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Those head date codes indicate casting dates of 01/08/68 and 01/04/68, respectively - so those are most likely model year 1968 heads. You should be able to find a similar code on the top rear of the block near the distributor. If it too is model year 68, then the YE indicates what you've got there is a 400, rated at 340HP, which would have had either #15 or #16 heads. 16's would have the larger 2.11/177 valves and screw in studs. 15's would have had 1.96/1.66 valves. Look on the tops of the center two exhaust ports, just above the exhaust manifold. That's where the head codes usually are. (There are a few exceptions)

Bear


----------



## Pontiacpurebrred (Jun 22, 2011)

Super Bear to the rescue as always!


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

:rofl::lol::rofl::lol::cheers

Bear


----------



## Pontiacpurebrred (Jun 22, 2011)

He waits....
He watches....
And when we need him, there he is!


----------

